# i5-4670k to Xeon E3-1220/1225 V3



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2013)

i am thinking about trying out a Xeon E3-1220/1225 V3 processor instead of my i5 cpu, i am doing some encoding from time to time and it's over the cpu and i only clock my i5-4570k to 4ghz.

would it be a bad choice for upgrading even i do game the most?


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i am thinking about trying out a Xeon E3-1220/1225 V3 processor instead of my i5 cpu, i am doing some encoding from time to time and it's over the cpu and i only clock my i5-4570k to 4ghz.
> 
> would it be a bad choice for upgrading even i do game the most?




Yes it would be a bad choice because your i5 @ stock speeds is faster than the mentioned xeons, sorry


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2013)

Speaking of Xeons, is €110 for a new E3-1220 a good deal?


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> Speaking of Xeons, is €110 for a new E3-1220 a good deal?



Yes thats a very good deal


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2013)

lowrider_05 said:


> Yes it would be a bad choice because your i5 @ stock speeds is faster than the mentioned xeons, sorry



so overall even with HT and a bigger cache my i5 would be stronger?


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> so overall even with HT and a bigger cache my i5 would be stronger?


 Yes your i5 is about 3% faster than the 1225 V3


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> so overall even with HT and a bigger cache my i5 would be stronger?



Those Xeons doesn't have HT.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> Those Xeons doesn't have HT.



lol yeah, having too much to do at work, and i was thinking about they was the one with HT but they only got 8mb cache vs. 6mb haha lol, i was meant to look at the HT models 

so that has to be the E3-1230 V3 instead ^^;

http://ark.intel.com/products/75054/


----------



## radrok (Dec 5, 2013)

It would make much more sense to get a full HT CPU like the 4770K, it's not like Xeons have any advantage over standard i5/i7 in what you are planning to do.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> lol yeah, having too much to do at work, and i was thinking about they was the one with HT but they only got 8mb cache vs. 6mb haha lol, i was meant to look at the HT models
> 
> so that has to be the E3-1230 V3 instead ^^;
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/75054/



even than it makes no sense:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v3-Test-1099616/


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 5, 2013)

Does 4670K is not enough for you?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 6, 2013)

LTUGamer said:


> Does 4670K is not enough for you?



some of the things i do, i somethings think it would go faster with more threads


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 6, 2013)

well i can understand a bit, i went from a i5-2400 to a Xeon E3-1275v2 (SB to IB tho) ingame it doesn't change a thing or not that much, for encoding or WCG crunching it was worth it.
still if i had a i5-4670K i would not go for one of those you mentioned or at last the equivalent Xeon of the i7-4770K or a 4770K (IE: E3-1270v3)

for me it was a upgrade for you its a not necessary upgrade, if OC'ed a 4670K will be more efficient, as the Xeon is multiplier locked.

the E3-1275v2 is the workstation type of the i7-3770 with stock frequencies of the i7-3770K, i just happened to get the E3 way cheaper than a i7-3770K (in my etailer website list the 1275v2 is ~100chf more than the i7-3770K)


----------

